# Places to eat



## SizzlininIN (Mar 3, 2005)

What about a forum where we recommend places in our area or maybe a town or two away.  We can describe the atmosphere and give a general idea of the price range.

I would love to beable to refer to this when I'm traveling this Spring/Summer/Fall.  

Maybe we can also include some fun places to visit also while in the area.


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

Also check out this site for eating recommendations.

 Chowhound


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Rainee......I'll check it out.


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

That is a very cool idea!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 3, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Also check out this site for eating recommendations.
> 
> Chowhound



Wow, Rainee, this is an amazing site!  I only spent a few minutes on it, but it seems to be a wealth of information!


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> What about a forum where we recommend places in our area or maybe a town or two away.  We can describe the atmosphere and give a general idea of the price range.
> 
> I would love to beable to refer to this when I'm traveling this Spring/Summer/Fall.
> 
> Maybe we can also include some fun places to visit also while in the area.



I like this idea


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

yeah, it is useful when traveling to a new place. You can get info from the locals.

It is also useful for home too, when a new palce opens up, etc.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 3, 2005)

I love the site Rainee and have already made a few posts   .  Thanks again.......I'm forwarding the site to my brothers too.


----------

